# Saltersgate Inn - North Yorkshire Moors - June 2015



## degenerate (Jun 28, 2015)

This is really more of an update to Old No.13's excellent report which can be seen here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...-york-moors-december-2013-a.html#.VZBtOflViko


According to local history in the 1700's the landlord was a retired sea captain allowed smugglers to use his inn. After an unsuccessful raid by the tax inspectors one of them was caught and killed by the smugglers. His body was then buried underneath the fireplace with the idea that no one would ever search under a lit fire. The fire was never to go out until the inn closed in 2007. Legend has it that if the fire ever goes out, the ghost of the Excise Man will haunt the Saltersgate Inn and terrorise its inhabitants.

With the promise of a ghost sighting myself, Merkal Jackson and a non member visited; sadly no ghosts were seen 



DSC00195 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00186 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSCN1110 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSCN1109 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSCN1117 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00145 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00136 by degenerate, on Flickr

It turns out nothing was beneath bar some empty beer gas tanks and a crate of empty bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale, upstairs was missing its floorboards.


DSC00160 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00153 by degenerate, on Flickr


This was the house next door.


DSC00082 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00084 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00085 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00111 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSCN1064 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSCN1066 by degenerate, on Flickr


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice shots there. Is he still buried? My favourite shot is looking out towards the fields. You had a nice day for it.


----------



## smiler (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice bit of local folklore, Good pics I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2015)

Shame it's a lovely old pub!Cracking shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (Jun 30, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice shots there. Is he still buried? My favourite shot is looking out towards the fields. You had a nice day for it.



I can't find anything about a body being found so i think it's only legend


----------



## degenerate (Jun 30, 2015)

smiler said:


> Nice bit of local folklore, Good pics I enjoyed it, Thanks



Cheers, it's always nice when a place has a cool story behind it.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 2, 2015)

Legendary? 
Looks a great little explore. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

